# Saw these on eBay



## MisterSilverSearcher (May 27, 2013)

Thought these were pretty cool, I may buy a few to put some SS Cokes on.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coca-Cola-RETRO-wooden-wall-display-shelves-crafted-from-1960s-original-cases-/221202448466?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3380b18052


----------



## oaks6810 (May 28, 2013)

Thats a good idea. I wana build one!


----------

